# We will need preliminary concept drawings for millwork, casework...



## Celeste

Please can you help me to translate the following text:

"We will need preliminary concept drawings for millwork, casework, and cabinetry. Plumbing fixtures will need to be specified in order for shop drawings be prepared - will need catalogues, etc."

Thank you so much!  
C.


----------



## Expion

Hi.

I can't give you an exact translation, but I can give you an idea.  Millwork, casework, and cabinetry are all terms from carpentry/woodworking, referring to things carved out of wood.  Cabinetry is easy: all the cabinets in a kitchen (for example) are its cabinetry.  Casework and millwork are both much less common today than they were years ago, though they may still be technical terms in woodworking, I don't know.  According to Mirriam-Webster Online, millwork is "woodwork (as doors, sashes, or trim) manufactured at a mill."  Today, casework refers to the _work_ of a social worker on _cases_, trying to help families with serious problems.  But in this context, I think it is related to the word "casement" which is a window which opens by side hinges.  I think has to do with the woodwork involved in windows and possibly doors.  Therefore, an approximate translation would be:

Necesitamos dibujos preliminarios conceptuales para el maderamen del molino, maderamen de ventanas, y todos los armarios.  Necesitamos especificar los aparatos fijos de tubería para que dibujos de taller se pueden preparar - necesitamos catalogos, etc.

I hope this helps.


----------



## blimpa

Expion said:


> Hi.
> 
> I can't give you an exact translation, but I can give you an idea. Millwork, casework, and cabinetry are all terms from carpentry/woodworking, referring to things carved out of wood. Cabinetry is easy: all the cabinets in a kitchen (for example) are its cabinetry. Casework and millwork are both much less common today than they were years ago, though they may still be technical terms in woodworking, I don't know. According to Mirriam-Webster Online, millwork is "woodwork (as doors, sashes, or trim) manufactured at a mill." Today, casework refers to the _work_ of a social worker on _cases_, trying to help families with serious problems. But in this context, I think it is related to the word "casement" which is a window which opens by side hinges. I think has to do with the woodwork involved in windows and possibly doors. Therefore, an approximate translation would be:
> 
> Necesitamos dibujos preliminarios conceptuales para el maderamen del molino, maderamen de ventanas, y todos los armarios. Necesitamos especificar los aparatos fijos de tubería para que dibujos de taller se pueden preparar - necesitamos catalogos, etc.
> 
> I hope this helps.


 
En realidad, la última frase debería ser traducida de la siguiente manera: "Los accesorios de plomería deberán ser especificados para que se preparen los dibujos del taller - se necesitarán catálogos, etc."


----------



## mora

Hola

_We will need preliminary concept drawings for millwork, casework, and cabinetry_. 

millwork = carpintería
casework = installation of casings = montaje de chambrana (marcos)
cabinetry = ebanistería 

Necesitaremos dibujos preliminares de la carpintería, 
chambrana, y ebanistería.

Mora


----------



## Expion

I agree with Blimpa on the last sentence.  It sounds much better that way.  I think Mora has it right on most of those things, but I'm a little skeptical of the last one.  "Banistería" sounds very much like "banister" in English, which has nothing to do with cabinets.  Of course, it may be a false cognate, and the word could be exactly right.  I don't know.


----------



## blimpa

Expion said:


> I agree with Blimpa on the last sentence. It sounds much better that way. I think Mora has it right on most of those things, but I'm a little skeptical of the last one. "Banistería" sounds very much like "banister" in English, which has nothing to do with cabinets. Of course, it may be a false cognate, and the word could be exactly right. I don't know.


Thanks for the support... 
Anyways, I think the word is actually "Ebanistería", which, in my point of view, sounds good enough. I don't know if the word "gabinetería" would be another option for that. Just a thought.


----------



## Expion

Sorry, my mistake on the spelling.  Of course it is "ebanistería".  Hey, if it sounds good to a native Spanish speaker, it's probably a good word for it.  Just to clarify, cabinetry is all of the cabinets in a place such as the kitchen (armarios de cocina), as well as that type of woodworking in general.  If that is what "ebanistería" means, fine by me.


----------



## blimpa

Expion said:


> Sorry, my mistake on the spelling. Of course it is "ebanistería". Hey, if it sounds good to a native Spanish speaker, it's probably a good word for it. Just to clarify, cabinetry is all of the cabinets in a place such as the kitchen (armarios de cocina), as well as that type of woodworking in general. If that is what "ebanistería" means, fine by me.


Exactly, that is why I was proposing "gabinetería" or "taller de gabetería". It's just a guess....


----------



## mora

Expion said:


> I agree with Blimpa on the last sentence. It sounds much better that way. I think Mora has it right on most of those things, but I'm a little skeptical of the last one. "Banistería" sounds very much like "banister" in English, which has nothing to do with cabinets. Of course, it may be a false cognate, and the word could be exactly right. I don't know.


 
With respect, it would be more helpful to do a little research before speculating. In the context of the original question, 'banisters' have much to do with 'cabinets' in that they are both built by carpenters. 

Regards, mora

*ebanistería**.**1.* f. Taller de ebanista.*2.* f. Arte del ebanista.*3.* f. En una casa o ámbito similar, muebles y otras obras de ebanista que forman un conjunto.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

*AVISO *
*La palabra gabinetería no está en el Diccionario*

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## blimpa

Thanks for the correction mora, it is always good to learn from the best.


----------



## Hernan_M

Hola
Soy ebanista, estoy familiarizado con la terminología de carpintería y ebanistería no solo en español, ya que contínuamente consigo y leo más información en inglés. Mi traducción sería la siguiente:


_ Necesitaremos dibujos conceptuales preliminares referentes a aserrío, bastidores (marcos), y de gabinetes. Las instalaciones de plomería necesitarán ser especificadas en secuencia para preparar los dibujos del taller – Se necesitarán catálogos, etc._


----------

